# Filter Recommendations - 29 Gallon Tank



## DML33 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was given one of those 29 gallon starter aquariums from Walmart and I'm going to use it to start a planted tank. I replaced the hood with a Coralife T5HO 30'' fixture but now I need some recommendations for a new filter. I've heard aquaclear is a good choice but any other suggestions?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a 29 gal with two Marineland HOT magnum 250's.
I'm pretty sure I could get away with a single 250, but I needed some extra flow,
(the tank is a jungle  ) and had the extra filter sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have an Eheim Ecco 2236 on my 29g plant grow out tank. It is very easy and quick to set up and get running.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

Eheim.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Eheim of Fluval Canisters if you have the cash. I have an fluval going on 11 years now and ehiems for over 6 years all no problems or replacement parts required.

If you want HOB I would recommend Aquaclear. All the others require you to buy replacement media specific to the filter (or invent your own).

If you are looking for budget filter, I always recommend air driven filters like sponge or box. So simple, cheap and effective.

What are you keeping in the tank?


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

I had an xp2 on my planted 29g, worked great. I also had a 2x24W T5HO on the tank, found it was too much light w/out CO2. I ended up using one bulb for 8 hours a day, tank was algae free the entire time I had it set up, which was over 2 years.


----------



## Endler breeder (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a 2 50 Aquaclear on my 29gallon..


----------

